# Cloud.net - 30% to 90% discount codes!



## NullMind (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello vpsBoard Members!

 

Cloud.net is a new marketplace of Clouds and VPS servers running on OnApp systems, currently with 13 locations and more being added every week.

 

*Current Locations*

 

North America:


Dallas - Softlayer
Atlanta - JaguarPC
Columbus - XLHost
LA - Xfernet
New York - Webair
Toronto - Cartika
 

Europe:


Isle of Man - Netcetera
London - Softlayer
Milan - SODesktop
 

Eastern Europe:


Kiev - Hostpro
Moscow - Coloud4Y
 

Australia:


Brisbane - Fluccs
 

Asia:


Tokyo - Exabytes
 

_Coming next two weeks: Brazil, Netherlands, South Africa, Switzerland ... and more.  _

 

*Why use Cloud.net ?*

You get no single provider lock-in or penalty to change providers, a unified invoice, full transparency on how each cloud performs with our Cloud Index Score, price comparison, ability to deploy to many different regions and providers and manage it all from a single interface.

 

 

We invite you to try it out, with VM's starting at *$5/month* ($0.0074/h), and to facilitate it we have 3 coupons for you, choose your preferred discount level:

 



*VPSBOARD90* - 90% Discount for 1 month



*VPSBOARD50* - 50% Discount for 3 months



*VPSBOARD30* - 30% Discount for 6 months

 

 

Coupons are set for your entire account, so any additional servers you add during the period you choose will automatically receive the same discount!

 

Please visit https://www.cloud.net - Coupons are redeemable on the last step of the order process, please sign up for an account on the website or directly on the Control Panel at https://jager.cloud.net/users/sign_up

 

Thanks!

 

Carlos Rego


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2014)

This gets annoying for the OP, but can you provide the datacenters with these?   We usually carpet whip the information out of other offering companies.   Just trying to be fair and all.  Some DCs out there I am interested in buying from and others I won't give away to folks for free.


----------



## Nett (Sep 19, 2014)

Do all locations have the same pricing?


----------



## yomero (Sep 19, 2014)

Interesting site/idea

I created an account and didn't found an option to use something else than CC for payments. Do you will be adding the option to use Paypal?


----------



## drmike (Sep 20, 2014)

yomero said:


> Interesting site/idea
> 
> I created an account and didn't found an option to use something else than CC for payments. Do you will be adding the option to use Paypal?


Count me in on +1 vote for these points.

I like the concept and  PayPal is sort of mandatory.


----------



## switsys (Sep 20, 2014)

drmike said:


> PayPal is sort of mandatory.



Not just 'sort of', IT IS mandatory!


----------



## NullMind (Sep 22, 2014)

Nett said:


> Do all locations have the same pricing?


No they don't, some places the infrastructure is quite more expensive (example AU) so the pricing of the local setup differs.


----------



## NullMind (Sep 22, 2014)

drmike said:


> Count me in on +1 vote for these points.
> 
> I like the concept and  PayPal is sort of mandatory.


PayPal is coming, we are currently working on a second billing model (PAYG deposit) that will support PayPal, ETA is 4-5 weeks tops


----------



## sv01 (Sep 22, 2014)

How about Singapore ? Do you plan to offer vps from these location or another Asia location



NullMind said:


> _Coming next two weeks: Brazil, Netherlands, South Africa, Switzerland ... and more.  _


----------



## NullMind (Sep 22, 2014)

sv01 said:


> How about Singapore ? Do you plan to offer vps from these location or another Asia location


Yes, currently we have Tokyo and soon we will have HK plus Singapore or KL


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow this is an awesome offer!  I made an account and was interested to see such a...  great control panel!  I really like the design and how it integrates everything together.  

Out of curiosity, I don't see LA on the map.  I do like how it uses the OpenStreetMap API to make a system very similar to how Observium has their monitoring page setup, in addition with provider and all that information.  I absolutely love it.  

I also love how it's integrated into 500px.  I don't know if it's already like that but it's just awesome.

However, I am incredibly interested in what kind of network I will be getting from all these locations.  I'd love to see a test IP or something incorporated into your control panel and shown somewhere here so I could really do see what kind of network we're seeing here.  

A message for everyone else by the way, did you guys see that they have 5 dollar VMs in Dallas at Softlayer datacenter?  That's some premo stuff right there.  Love it!  Absolutely love it!


----------



## NullMind (Sep 22, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Wow this is an awesome offer!  I made an account and was interested to see such a...  great control panel!  I really like the design and how it integrates everything together.


Thanks, and TBH this is still in early stages, we have still allot more work to do, but we are following the mantra of doing one thing at a time well instead of doing it all at once poorly.

Also FYI, we do intend to open source this CP later down the road 



> Out of curiosity, I don't see LA on the map.  I do like how it uses the OpenStreetMap API to make a system very similar to how Observium has their monitoring page setup, in addition with provider and all that information.  I absolutely love it.


You are correct, we have "hid" LA (also Atlanta) just for some maintenance the provider cloud has to do, will be back real soon



> I also love how it's integrated into 500px.  I don't know if it's already like that but it's just awesome.


This CP is written in house from scratch, the 500px is my own stamp as I love photography 



> However, I am incredibly interested in what kind of network I will be getting from all these locations.  I'd love to see a test IP or something incorporated into your control panel and shown somewhere here so I could really do see what kind of network we're seeing here.


Sure, we do use server bear for the tests we use for the cloud index, if there are some locations you are interested I can send you the test results, I will work on adding test ip's and files to the system for each location



> A message for everyone else by the way, did you guys see that they have 5 dollar VMs in Dallas at Softlayer datacenter?  That's some premo stuff right there.  Love it!  Absolutely love it!


Webair in NY also just added the same offer, quite impressive 

C


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 22, 2014)

NullMind said:


> Thanks, and TBH this is still in early stages, we have still allot more work to do, but we are following the mantra of doing one thing at a time well instead of doing it all at once poorly.


Haha well it's definitely working out swell for you guys!



NullMind said:


> Also FYI, we do intend to open source this CP later down the road


can't wait really. At a later time I'll ask you more questions about this 



NullMind said:


> This CP is written in house from scratch, the 500px is my own stamp as I love photography


I had a nagging suspicion it was your doing/influence. I recognized that link from the photography thread. Haha well it definitely put an interesting twist into the control panel, also really reminded me of the awesome memories and times I've had in those cities. Definitely a good choice to add.



NullMind said:


> Sure, we do use server bear for the tests we use for the cloud index, if there are some locations you are interested I can send you the test results, I will work on adding test ip's and files to the system for each location


Sweet. Most of my VM uses (unlike an average individual) aren't to service other individuals, but rather to service me. Frequently I use VMs as a VPN system or just monitoring/management/administration systems for my own personal uses. My dedicated servers do all the hard lifting with the computational side  So for me the most important piece of information (and the reason why I usually always ask for a test IP to each location) is the network from me to the server. Serverbears are a good start though!



NullMind said:


> Webair in NY also just added the same offer, quite impressive


Fantastic! I'll be taking a look in a bit!


----------



## sv01 (Sep 22, 2014)

NullMind said:


> Yes, currently we have Tokyo and soon we will have HK plus Singapore or KL


can't wait SG/KL/HK  how about pricing ?


----------



## NullMind (Sep 23, 2014)

sv01 said:


> can't wait SG/KL/HK  how about pricing ?


Sorry, pricing has not been ironed out yet, as it depends on the local provider's cost, but it will be competitive to the other cloud offers, we also hope to bring a straight VPS offer in Asia in as well


----------

